# Made in the USA



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

While it seems much isn't made in the USA anymore, there still are "made in the USA" options. If we all share what we find, we can all help buy more USA products.

Here's what I have:

I buy clothes from http://www.allamericanclothing.com/

My next wallet will come from http://buffalobillfoldcompany.com/home/

My current pair of shoes are New Balance 505's which are "made in the USA of imported material."

And I think most products from http://www.burtsbees.com/ are made in the USA too.

What made in the USA products do you use/buy?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

My Leatherman was also made in the USA . (I think)


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

PBR


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

^ mmmm beer. I guess there are quite a few beer makers around. Microbreweries seem to be gaining popularity.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2014)

those weather tread plastic car mats that are form fitted to specific models are made in america


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> those weather tread plastic car mats that are form fitted to specific models are made in america


These?

http://www.weathertech.com/


----------



## goodal (May 15, 2014)

Good luck finding toys made in the ol' US of A. I played a game one time with my boys called "where is your toy made?". I challenged them to find one NOT made in China. After several dozen trys they finally found a car made in Malaysia (sp?).


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > those weather tread plastic car mats that are form fitted to specific models are made in america
> ...






Yep. They do all the 3D scanning, engineering, and injection molding in-house. Saw a factory tour of it on one of those Saturday morning car shows.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


They look really nice. I might add them to my wishlist.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


yep. i drive past their factory on my way to my folks house all the time


----------



## snickerd3 (May 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


my husband has a set for the driver and front passenger side of his work van. They aren't a super tight don't budge sort of thing but they have the right features


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

I saw this the other day and found it amusing.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I saw this the other day and found it amusing.


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXnBy3Iz1u4

Sorry. I couldn't help myself. I saw the flag and immediately thought of this


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

I'm happy to say that my American flag was made in the USA .


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2014)

Most of the aftermarket parts I've put on my car are American Made.

Both my current and my previous project had Buy American clauses in the contract. All of the materials had to be purchased from American manufacturers, although most of the labor installing it has been from south of the border...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Both my current and my previous project had Buy American clauses in the contract.


Government contracts?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2014)

Federal funding.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Federal funding.


I see.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2014)

Almost all of our current nuke sites have buy American clauses as well. There are so many exceptions, it is virtually meaningless. In fact, some of the largest modular components and safety related components are being fabricated in Japan, including the reactor vessel.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 15, 2014)

Our trains are made in Korea, but then they are partially disassembled, and then reassembled stateside to meet the requirements...


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

Ha! I just came across this, it made me lol.


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

I built a traffic management center back in Marietta, with fed funding, it was really difficult to find any electronics components that met the buy america clause, luckily we made out percentage, only cause we did a failry large change order to do a ton of landscaping around the building, and by god concrete, asphalt, plants, and monkey grass are F'n American!


----------



## engineergurl (May 15, 2014)

60% of all clothing in our house is made in America... then again, that 60% is either green, brown or a combination of both.

90% of our camping gear is made in America.. then again, it's all either Army issue or was purchased at the eureka factory outlet I grew up near.

All the dishes are made in America... both Fiestaware and Corningware are...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Ha! I just came across this, it made me lol.


:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

sorry but I waited long enough to post this:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGQaH3-LK54


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 15, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I saw this the other day and found it amusing.




I ride my bike by Oates Flag Co. (http://www.oatesflag.com/) on occasion. They have an absolutely enormous American flag flying in front of their building.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 16, 2014)

Construction wise, Simpson Strong-Tie is mostly produced here in the US. That's one reason I specify them.

Personally, though, I tend to not be too worried about buying American made goods. Most food I buy is local; most books I buy are US manufactured. Electronics I buy what I need without worrying about - the only electronics company on my banned list is Sony.

Clothing? I pretty much only buy that from foreign sources. Why? Because Women's clothing made in America rarely correctly fits me. It's like they assume there aren't any women over 6'1" - even tall sizes are generally a bit short.

Vehicle? When I bought my current car, I was dead broke and bought the cheapest new car I would fit in (Kia Spectra). Depending on budget and availability of refuel stations, my next car will be a) another Kia, b) a Tesla, or c) a hydrogen-based vehicle.


----------



## akwooly (May 16, 2014)

Mystery ranch backpacks and kifaru packs and tipis. Made in Montana (MR) and Colorado (kifaru)

Links

www.mysteryranch.com

www.kifaru.net


----------



## matt267 PE (May 19, 2014)

Bought WD40 this weekend. Yup, "Made in the USA ."


----------



## ALBin517 (May 20, 2014)

Trijicon - Made in Michigan

East Jordan Iron Works - Made in Michigan


----------



## mudpuppy (May 20, 2014)

Almost all the electricity consumed in the USA is made in the USA . Go utilities!


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2014)

Aren't we importing a bunch of power from Canada now?


----------



## mudpuppy (May 20, 2014)

Supe said:


> Aren't we importing a bunch of power from Canada now?




No, in 2012 the US consumed about 3.9 billion MWh and had net imports of about 59 million MWh. So 98.5% of our electricity comes from the US.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 27, 2014)

I love my American Chevy. Oh wait, it was made in Canada...


----------



## akwooly (May 27, 2014)

My import(yota tundra) is made in Texas.

my american ford (fusion) was made in Mexico


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 27, 2014)

The little sticker in the corner of the windshield claims my F150 was made in Kansas City.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 27, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> The little sticker in the corner of the windshield claims my F150 was made in Kansas City.




That's odd...I thought they were made in Louisville. I know that the F250+ trucks are made near my old house.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 27, 2014)

As far as I know, all of the F150 production is done in either Kansas City or Dearborn.


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2014)

I have three children were all made in Georgia, however one or two of them they have been induced by a Mexican product Tequila!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I have three children were all made in Georgia, however one or two of them they have been induced by a Mexican product Tequila!


good call. Two of mine are a product of wine and I think it's California wine. The other was vodka


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 27, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> As far as I know, all of the F150 production is done in either Kansas City or Dearborn.




OK...the Kentucky truck plant must _only_ make the bigger F-series trucks.


----------



## engineergurl (May 28, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I have three children were all made in Georgia, however one or two of them they have been induced by a Mexican product Tequila!




must resist further derailment of thread..... must resist....okay can't do it.

We ALL know that no child is a product of Tequila or Whiskey.... ever...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 28, 2014)

but what if you name your daughter tequila sunrise? i shit you not, that was one of the names of the baby on our local hospital's welcome baby site around the time minisnick was born.


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2014)

I have more baby manufacturing experience than you so I think I know 

We have a cousin whose baby is named Flynt Ryder , after the Flynt River, if you have heard that country song, "down the flyint river, gonna have a little catfish dinner"... apparantly they spent a lot of time there..


----------



## snickerd3 (May 28, 2014)

isn't that the name of the main guy character in disneys tangled movie....

oh wait maybe its flyn ryder


----------



## engineergurl (May 28, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I have more baby manufacturing experience than you so I think I know
> 
> We have a cousin whose baby is named Flynt Ryder , after the Flynt River, if you have heard that country song, "down the flyint river, gonna have a little catfish dinner"... apparantly they spent a lot of time there..




don't it sound like a winner when I lay you down and love you right, yeah that's my kind of night.....

oh wait, I get it, the tequila was for your wife, not you...


----------



## envirotex (May 28, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Bought WD40 this weekend. Yup, "Made in the USA ."


Duct tape, also.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 3, 2014)

Abrupt transition from the tequila baby making to the duct tape. At least I hope there was a tranistion.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 3, 2014)

filson tin cruiser


----------



## csb (Jun 3, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I have more baby manufacturing experience than you so I think I know
> ...




Did someone quote Luke Bryan?!

I'll admit, as much as I hate their ads, that American Apparel shirts hold up and are oh so soft.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 7, 2014)

TOPS Engineering Computation Pad = made in the USA .

http://www.amazon.com/Engineering-Computation-Letter-Sheets-35500/dp/B001J87JTM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1402163177&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=engineering+paper


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 9, 2014)

Miss U.S.A...






Made in the U.S.A. USA


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 9, 2014)

^ much more interesting then my engineering paper.


----------



## Supe (Jun 9, 2014)

I believe that Chuck Norris Action Jeans were also made in the USA .


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 30, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFhZf0gMIH4

USA


----------



## iwire (Jul 1, 2014)

you all can buy hookers? They are made in USA too.. LOL


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 1, 2014)

iwire said:


> you all can buy hookers? They are made in USA too.. LOL


Not always. You still have to check the label.


----------



## iwire (Jul 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > you all can buy hookers? They are made in USA too.. LOL
> ...


you seem like the man of experience..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 1, 2014)

iwire said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


I've only heard the stories.


----------



## iwire (Jul 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


don't need to back pedal there..let the true out..you will feel free.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.knex.com/info/american-made/

My daughter will be getting more American made Knex for Christmas this year.


----------



## Krakosky (Dec 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I have three children were all made in Georgia, however one or two of them they have been induced by a Mexican product Tequila!
> ...


And yoga pants?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 2, 2014)

This


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 20, 2015)

Garelick Roof Rake = Made in the USA

http://www.garelick.com/Roof-Rake


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2015)

The snow blower I have:


----------



## willsee (Feb 20, 2015)

Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## P-E (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Garelick Roof Rake = Made in the USA
> 
> http://www.garelick.com/Roof-Rake


Anything like that for leaves? I have never looked into something for leaves.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 21, 2015)

SMOTT,

see http://www.garelick.com/Roof-Brush


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> SMOTT,
> 
> see http://www.garelick.com/Roof-Brush


Thanks!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 21, 2015)

Apparently World's Finest Chocolate is made is USA too. Just picked up two boxes to sell.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 22, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Apparently World's Finest Chocolate is made is USA too. Just picked up two boxes to sell.


I used to sell that stuff as a kid, always cracked me up because it had a $1 coupon on the wrapper for burger king and we charged $1 per bar. My sales pitch would be, want a free candy bar with the purchase of a coupon?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 22, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently World's Finest Chocolate is made is USA too. Just picked up two boxes to sell.
> ...


$2 now, and not just candy bars. Variety of chocolate candies, chocolate covered almonds, and some chocolate bars.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 22, 2015)

Speaking of electronics:

ATI amplifiers are made in the USA . I have had one driving my home theater now for 13 years, flawlessly. It cannot be be over-driven. A great amp: http://www.ati-amp.com/home.php

Unfortunately, my speakers (NHT) and subwoofers (Velodyne), which are excellent and were made in the USA , are now manufactured elsewhere, from what I understand. There are plenty of companies though that still make speakers and subwoofers in the USA .

My surround processor is supposedly designed in the USA (Outlaw Audio), and then manufactured elsewhere (China or Korea - not sure).

I also have a titanium frame road bike frame from the US, but all the components are Japanese. That's about it, though. I used to be very careful to find quality stuff that was made in the US, but it became too hard, and all my favorites (see above) decided they couldn't compete, either, so I just gave up.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 23, 2015)

Dleg said:


> I used to be very careful to find quality stuff that was made in the US, but it became too hard, and all my favorites (see above) decided they couldn't compete, either, so I just gave up.


I can see this as a reality.


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2015)

Dleg said:


> Speaking of electronics:
> 
> ATI amplifiers are made in the USA . I have had one driving my home theater now for 13 years, flawlessly. It cannot be be over-driven. A great amp: http://www.ati-amp.com/home.php
> 
> ...




A fellow audiophile, I see!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 23, 2015)

I wonder if the "made in America" labels are actually made in America, or are outsourced to China...


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2015)

I have the EZ-Duz-It can opener. Super basic, made in America. This thing is the ONLY can opener I have ever had last. Solid feel, easy to turn, and no wobbly, dull cutting wheels, stripped gears, or rivets backing out of the gear assemblies.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 23, 2015)

Dleg said:


> Speaking of electronics:
> 
> ATI amplifiers are made in the USA . I have had one driving my home theater now for 13 years, flawlessly. It cannot be be over-driven. A great amp: http://www.ati-amp.com/home.php




My ATI amp almost burned down my house. I had it cranked one night, the music started crackling and both of my cats ran out of the room. Soon I realized why as smoke was pouring out of the entertainment center. And I don't mean a couple wisps of smoke, but enough to fill the house. I ran and grabbed the fire extinguisher but ended up just unplugging it. After several hours of airing out the house (which wasn't fun because it was below freezing outside) I opened it up and found the fuse was not blown but a bunch of the output transistors were fried and the circuit board was charred. Fortunately I was home and hadn't stepped out to go to the store or something because I wouldn't be surprised if it could have caught the house on fire if left unchecked, as it was in a wood entertainment center. I believe the cooling fan failed as the previous owned had had some issues with the fan, but the amp had no other failsafe. It was not UL listed.

I would definitely recommend against ever buying anything from ATI.

On the other hand, I love my old Velodyne subwoofer. USA


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 23, 2015)

I think my AIWA receiver was made in the US. I bought it in the late 90's.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2015)

Supe said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of electronics:
> ...


I was just thinking that. Who knew D was an audiophile.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 23, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of electronics:
> ...






Hang on, I have to retract everything I said about ATI. . . I had an ABI amp, not ATI. ATI is awesome USA .


----------



## iwire (Feb 23, 2015)

Crate and Barrel Couch or Sofa..they have Made in North Carolina ( USA ) couch


----------



## Dleg (Feb 23, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Dleg said:
> ...




I WAS an audiophile. Marriage and children cured me of that! That's why my amp and subwoofers are so old, but the good thing is that they still work flawlessly. My Velodynes can almost cause loss of bowel control, given the right material  Although I did recently pick up the new, cheap Outlaw pre/pro, but I haven't installed it yet (my 990 is still working so well I almost wonder why I pulled the trigger on the new one).



mudpuppy said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Dleg said:
> ...




Whew! You had me a little worried there.

That reminds me of a story from first year engineering school. One of my friends in the dorm purchased some "300 watt speakers" from a guy in a van at the car wash. He brought them back to the dorm and hooked them up to his roommate's stereo system and invited us all in for the awesomeness. The had 3-inch cones, IIRC, so I wasn't prepared to be impressed, and sure enough they sounded like shit. He put Scorpions on the turntable and began cranking it up (we're talking fall1986 here). At about 4 on the volume control, the left speaker literally blew off the shelf, with a coil of wire trailing out behind it.

That was so cool.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2015)

Let me know how you like the new Outlaw pre/pro. I was considering one for the living room, but think I will pass for a cheap all-in-one since it will be in stereo only, and I don't have much shelf space. One day I'll bite the bullet in the theater room, bump from 5.1 to 7.1 and pick up one of the new Dolby Atmos setups, though all these new formats are overrated unless you deliberately bump up the rear channels for effect.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 25, 2015)

^Will do, but like I said it's still in the box. I just need to get motivated to hook it up and try it out. It's not like I'll be missing anything with it, since the older 990 doesn't have all that many bells and whistles, but it sounds so good I am afraid to mess with it. It would be nice to get rid of all those component cables, though, with the HDMI set up.


----------



## P-E (Feb 25, 2015)

I have an Adcom amp, Rotel pre amp, Rotel tuner and Klipsh speakers. After Wife and child the stuff sits in the entertainment center hardly used.


----------



## Supe (Feb 25, 2015)

I built the movie theater to address that in the upstairs bonus room. Still, it doesn't satisfy my audiophile lust, as a theater setup is not ideal. I built a set of TriTrix for the mains and center, and have a much underutilized set of rears that I built years ago using Usher drivers, which I may eventually move downstairs.

Some day after all of the building race cars and home renovations is complete, I will build a set of Sonus Faber Stradivari clones, which I still think is one of the most beautiful speakers ever built. I figured out some years back that the best way to do it would be to have MDF waterjet/cnc routed, and then stack/glue the pieces for the bulk of the cabinet construction. The front and back would then get banded veneer to make the horizontal "planks." Drivers are all Seas, and based on a design by Troels Graveson, who has the best DIY speakers I've ever seen.


----------



## iwire (Feb 25, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> Miss U.S.A...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I buy one? :


----------



## Supe (Feb 25, 2015)

^^^ They're on the shelf behind the winning lotto tickets.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2015)

My so-called "theater" in the basement consists of (2) floor-standing 15" E-series Cerwin-Vega speakers.






Got them in college when we moved out of the dorms so that we had quality audio for "get-togethers". Also in the same series I picked up the largest CV center channel and surrounding 15" bookshelf surround speakers. Later on I acquired a CV 12" powered sub (front-fired) which can really hammer. I figured I was still going to need some additional punch so I also found a nice floor-firing Jensen 12" sub that also sounds great.

At the time I had the 2nd in-line best Pioneer receiver. That thing could really push all the speakers. And lasted through all our "get-togethers". Which was funny because during those, I'd have to put a small fan on the AVR to keep it cool while playing the entire evening. If finally started to act up around 11 year mark. So I eventually replaced it with something that was more advanced and had the HDMI interface. Went with one of the Pioneer ELITE AVRs. Again, another awesome AVR in my opinion. Great sound and easy OSD configuration too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 25, 2015)

Thayers Natural Remedies, Alcohol-free toner Unscented Witch Hazel = "Made in the USA with only American ingredients."


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 25, 2015)

goodal said:


> Good luck finding toys made in the ol' US of A. I played a game one time with my boys called "where is your toy made?". I challenged them to find one NOT made in China. After several dozen trys they finally found a car made in Malaysia (sp?).


Check these out got em for my nephews:
http://www.greentoys.com/


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 25, 2015)

Awesome find MechE.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 26, 2015)

My old lady ain't made in the USA , but since she can cook and do laundry, I'll probably let her slide.


----------



## iwire (Apr 30, 2015)

I want to buy sofa made in USA ....especially High Point NC but I can't find a good source without paying arm and leg. Crate and Barrel has them but they are expensive

I need to get rid of my Ikea garbage!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 30, 2015)

iwire said:


> I want to buy sofa made in USA ....especially High Point NC but I can't find a good source without paying arm and leg. Crate and Barrel has them but they are expensive
> 
> I need to get rid of my Ikea garbage!


http://www.la-z-boy.com/Furniture/Made-In-America/

Those prices are high though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2015)

^i was going to say lazboy or ashley are made in america i thought.

the lazyboy recliners are awesome, their sofas are like a soft heaven to sleep on but have crappy wooden framing....like skinny little 2x2's


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 30, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> ^i was going to say lazboy or ashley are made in america i thought.
> 
> the lazyboy recliners are awesome, *their sofas are like a soft heaven to sleep on* but have crappy wooden framing....like skinny little 2x2's


That could come in handy.


----------



## engineergurl (May 1, 2015)

iwire said:


> I want to buy sofa made in USA ....especially High Point NC but I can't find a good source without paying arm and leg. Crate and Barrel has them but they are expensive
> 
> I need to get rid of my Ikea garbage!


Road trip it? Stickly has a factory in NY I think too I think...


----------



## iwire (May 3, 2015)

matt267 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > I want to buy sofa made in USA ....especially High Point NC but I can't find a good source without paying arm and leg. Crate and Barrel has them but they are expensive
> ...


ya expensive but i guess i might have to bite the bullet



engineergurl said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > I want to buy sofa made in USA ....especially High Point NC but I can't find a good source without paying arm and leg. Crate and Barrel has them but they are expensive
> ...


It might ended up costing me more..gas and truck ....and time..i don't have enough time


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2015)

About the cheapest USA made furniture I've found at a chain type store has been Thomasville, and it isn't exactly cheap.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 12, 2015)

http://greenesfence.com/About-Greenes-Fence


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 12, 2016)

Wooster paint rollers, purchased at Lowes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 12, 2016)

https://www.cremocompany.com/  i haven't been able to find my regular shave cream, so i tried this one.  a little bit goes a long way, like a blob the size of a nickel is enough to shave a leg vs the mound of other brands needed.  although the mango overpowers the coconut smell


----------



## Dleg (Jul 13, 2016)

You smell like coconuts?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dleg said:


> You smell like coconuts?


no because the mango overpowers it.  I like the smell of coconut in the summer...reminds me of laying on the beach.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 14, 2016)

As long as it's not cucumber and melon...for some reason that has become the preferred scent for strippers everywhere.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2016)

Gerber first essentials bottles. "Made in USA"


----------



## DuckFlats (Jul 28, 2016)

Grizzly coolers are made in the good ol USA . And have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 16, 2016)

Philips Avent Natural glass bottles are "Made in USA."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 16, 2016)

My Tesla was manufactured in Fremont, CA.  The battery cells were made in Japan, but Tesla is currently building the biggest Lithium-Ion battery factory in the world in Reno, NV.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

Somewhat on topic, but I didn't know where else to post this badass picture taken over Guam this week of the main three U.S. bomber aircraft flying together:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

+1!!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

'MERICA!!!!


----------



## P-E (Aug 21, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> 'MERICA!!!!


'UCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 3, 2017)

Carboy &amp; Bottle Washer by http://jetcarboy.com/

"Made in USA"


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 4, 2017)

Anything and everything made by GoRuck (http://www.goruck.com/) is built in the U.S.

I have one of their rucksacks (in a now discontinued size) and it is hardcore. Great quality. Pricey stuff, but it is a fantastic company. Their events are fun (and intense) too!


----------

